# Amsteram's Canals - A World Heritage Site?



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Dutch want Heritage status for Amsterdam canals *

AMSTERDAM, Dec 5 (Reuters) - The Dutch government wants the 17th century canals at the heart of Amsterdam to be declared a U.N. World Heritage Site because of the district's cultural and historical significance, its culture ministry said on Friday.

"The structure of canals, roads, bridges and land around the Singel, Herengracht, Keizersgracht and Prinsensgracht is an international icon of urban planning that is still intact after four centuries," the culture ministry said in a statement.

The four concentric semi-circles of canals are big draws for tourists, along with Amsterdam's red light district and marijuana-selling coffee shops. Boutiques, cafes, upmarket restaurants and handsome residences line the canals.

The government plans to put its case to the World Heritage Committee by February 2009. The Netherlands has seven listed World Heritage Sites, including a 19th-century fortification in Amsterdam and the country's oldest reclaimed area.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Definitely, as long as it doesn't hinder positive development in Amsterdam.


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

I am for it. It is not threathened in any way and already valued so it just a symbolic move.

For the discussion I think booming towns need to value their heritage buildings more. No they don't have maybe the possibility to keep their entire old towns. But they will cry for when they got endless shopping malls and offices.


----------



## Chainsaw (Jan 10, 2009)

As far as I know the Amsterdam city council has the desire to let the entire centre be put on the heritage list of UNESCO, that is to say all buildings with a cultural heritage background value in the canal district. Quantity wise A'dam is by far nr.1 place in the world with the highest amount of cultural entities adding to a total of more than 7.500, with Rome as the runner-up with 4.800 cultural heritage entities. But like I said, this is quantitiy wise since a 17th century old house is obviously non-comparable to Rome's colesseum..


----------



## Black Cat (Oct 12, 2002)

This is long overdue - central Amsterdam is amazing.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I whole heartedly agree after visiting Amsterdam last year.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 29, 2009)

It's a dramatic issue taken by the Dutch Govt. :cheers1: for the Dutch.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Does it add to preservation of monuments. Not really since so many buildings are protected already. What it will do is limit development outside of the old centre. People will use this as an excuse to limit new developments since it will clash with the old. The main reason to get it listed really is to attract even more tourists.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

^^

The World Heritage list is not only for protection and preservation. A World Heritage site has to add something unique and special to the world. Because this proposed site is protected very well already, doesn't make it less unique or less special. 

Many people in the Netherlands will name the canals of Amsterdam as the main Dutch heritage to the world, or at least name it more than official Dutch heritage sites. That it is still not on the list only devaluates the rest of the heritage sites. To an ordinary Dutch citizen you can explain why for example Rietveld Schröderhuis is a world heritage site, but you can't explain why the canals of Amsterdam are not on the list. 

If it would only be protection & preservation, it doesn't deserve it's current "World Heritage" title and it should be removing current sites as well that are considered as protected and preserved well enough without recognition.


----------



## mightybutton (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I updated my knowledge.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Long overdue.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Pictures!!!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Of Amsterdam? :dunno:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Just search for 'Amsterdam' on Google 



>


----------



## serendip finder (Jun 17, 2008)

It should include the many old merchant buildings.

(The brown bars too? hehe)


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Oaronuviss said:


> Pictures!!!


Here you are


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

The proposed site:









In total this area has around 8000 monuments in the both zones. 

The following locations are all inside the main area. Buildings such as the Royal Palace (former city hall) are not included (the area is not special enough). 

Typical canal with the Westerkerk on the background








From: Flickr

Typical houses on these part of the canals. 








From: Flickr

House with the heads - 1622 (from a rich merchant)








From: Wiki

Trippenhuis - 1660-1662 (2 rich merchant brothers Trip)








From: Wiki

Deutzenhofje - 1694 - 1695 (build by money from inheritance of a rich lady for maids, which is pretty unusual)









Amstelhof - 1681 (build for very old people and in fuction for over 300 years)
Currently the building is under big renovation in order to reopen as "Hermitage Amsterdam", the largest dependency of the famous Hermitage. It will be reopened by the russian president Dmitry Medvedev and Queen Beatrix. 








From: Vrienden van de Amsterdamse Binnenstad

Magere Brug ("Skinny Bridge") - 1694, 1871 and 1934 (it's the 3rd bridge, but in the same style)








From: Flickr


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Proposed World Heritage site areas




























'Rare' sunny day in Amsterdam































































I agree that Jordaan should be included in the heritage list


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*In Amsterdam, packages travel via canals, bicycles *

AMSTERDAM, July 15 (Reuters) - An express package office usually has desks, a table for sorting, delivery bikes, copier, microwave, toilet and a water cooler, but one of DHL's offices in Amsterdam also happens to float on the famed canals.

Technically called a "floating service center", the boat operated by DHL Express, part of Deutsche Post AG was launched over a decade ago as a way to more efficiently transport express deliveries using a boat to carry packages, including a bicycle courier for the final leg.

"Our regular customers know it goes by boat," said Frans Grijzenhout, in charge of DHL parcels that need to delivered at specified times in the congested and small city core.

Grijzenhout explains that delivery trucks in Amsterdam, which have to navigate through narrow one-way streets, often end up waiting behind other commercial vehicles.

"You're using less fuel," Grijzenhout says, adding that the 17 metre-long boat replaces about the equivalent of five delivery trucks. "And bicycles are more efficient because they can make more stops than a car. It's a different way of working and operating."

The converted "grachten boot" -- or canal boat used to ferry tourists around Amsterdam -- journeys along Amsterdam's outermost ring canal, passing narrowly under bridges as two or three couriers on bicycles wind through the streets.

They follow the boat's progress to pick up or deliver packages, depending on the time of day, and usually meet up with the boat along three regular docking points while keeping in touch with the captain using mobile phones.

So far, competitors such as Dutch carrier TNT or FedEx Corp have not been granted permits by the city to deploy their own boats and DHL also benefits from the exposure it gets from a boat painted in its corporate colour, yellow.

DHL says it also operates delivery boats in Venice and double-decker buses in London to move packages.

The main risk is using a boat to deliver packages in the "Venice of the North," as Amsterdam is sometimes called, is that the city canals can freeze over, as they nearly did this past winter.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't do it. It will stifle new development and spur all kinds of new idiotic "rules".


----------

